# Learning Resources: problems with installing font



## linguist786

I can't seem to install Chinese on my laptop.

I go on Control Panel -> Date, Time, Language, and Regional Options -> Add other languages -> Details -> Add -> Chinese (PRC)

I press OK, but nothing seems to happen. When I check the language bar, nothing is there.

When I install any other font (like Japanese) it seems to work fine - just not with Chinese.

Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## I_like_my_TV

> I go on Control Panel -> *Date, Time, Language, and Regional Options*...


What O/S are you using? With my XP, I seem to go from Control Panel -> *Regional and Language Options*...

If your is also XP, try installing Korean and see what'll happen.

If you're using a different OS, you may have to download a Chinese language package.


----------



## linguist786

Korean works fine. It's just Chinese 

It just doesn't show up on the language bar. Look:


----------



## samanthalee

This is weird...if you can have Korean and Japanese, you should be seeing Chinese too. CJK always come bundled together
Here's the steps I used to get my Chinese language bar.

Click on the Start button.
Click on Control Panel.
The Control Panel is directly accessible in the standard Start menu but it is inside Settings in the classic Start menu.

Click on "Date, Time, Language and Regional Options."
Select the "Add other languages" task.
Or click on "Regional and Language Options" and select the Languages tab.

Check the "Install files for East Asian languages" option and click on the Apply button.
Click Yes when you are asked to restart Windows.
Go to "Add other languages" again and click on the Details button.
Click on the Add button.
Select the language you want to add in the drop-down list of input languages. You may also change the default input method editor in the drop-down list of keyboard layouts if you prefer another one.
Click OK as many times as you are prompted to and then close "Date, Time, Language and Regional Options."


----------



## linguist786

I tried installing "Chinese (PRC)" but that doesn't work - it just doesn't show up on the language bar. I then tried "Chinese (Singapore)" and it worked (it comes up on the language bar). But when I choose it and type, it just types in normal Roman letters.


----------



## linguist786

Ah - it's worked now!! (finally)

I unistalled the *Install files for East Asian languages *by "unticking" it. It asked me to restart the computer, so I did. Then I ticked it again and restarted again. Then when I tried Chinese (PRC), it worked.

谢谢合作！


----------



## samanthalee

linguist786 said:


> I tried installing "Chinese (PRC)" but that doesn't work - it just doesn't show up on the language bar. I then tried "Chinese (Singapore)" and it worked (it comes up on the language bar). But when I choose it and type, it just types in normal Roman letters.


 
I still have not figured out to what purpose "Chinese (Singapore)" serve.

Perhaps you can try downloading the Microsoft Simplified Chinese IME from http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HA010347361033.aspx


----------



## samanthalee

linguist786 said:


> Ah - it's worked now!! (finally)
> 
> I unistalled the *Install files for East Asian languages *by "unticking" it. It asked me to restart the computer, so I did. Then I ticked it again and restarted again. Then when I tried Chinese (PRC), it worked.
> 
> 谢谢合作！


 
Oh wonderful!! Congrats!!! Stupid Microsoft...


----------



## I_like_my_TV

Linguist786, I'll try to replicate your problem on my computer and will, hopefully, come back with a solution. (If I don't come back, it could mean that my computer has become out of service as a result of the experiment  )


----------



## linguist786

I_like_my_TV said:


> Linguist786, I'll try to replicate your problem on my computer and will, hopefully, come back with a solution. (If I don't come back, it could mean that my computer has become out of service as a result of the experiment  )


Why? Are you having problems with installing the font too?

samanthalee - thanks for taking the time to write that very helpful post! Your help is appreciated.


----------



## I_like_my_TV

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Why? Are you having problems with installing the font too?


No, I was thinking of trying to reproduce your problem so that I could tell how it happens, with a view to helping you. But then, I realised I missed your last post telling us that the problem had been resolved. Very pleased to hear that all is well.


----------



## linguist786

That's nice of you!

Out of interest, what does PRC actually stand for?


----------



## I_like_my_TV

> Out of interest, what does PRC actually stand for?


PRC=People's Republic of China, I think


----------



## linguist786

I_like_my_TV said:


> PRC=People's Republic of China, I think


Ah! Thanks for that


----------



## Lugubert

Even if you've got it working, be prepared that it might stop functioning. Like in many other problem cases, I have normally managed to resolve it by saving everything and restarting Windows. I haven't been able to find out when and why it refuses to work.

Some day, I'll start a thread somewhere on what can happen with MSWord's Format > Asian Layout > Phonetic guide. Useful when it works...


----------



## samanthalee

I_like_my_TV said:


> PRC=People's Republic of China, I think


 
Yes, Microsoft is surprisingly very politically cautious...


----------

